# Top Down Cardi



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://luisafelice.blogspot.com/2011/04/free-knitting-pattern-top-down-cardi.html


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Saved it.
TNX


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lots of great patterns & links to other sites there. Thx.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Your avatar has me curious. Is that supposed to be a birdhouse?


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

No it's supposed to be a paper bag puppet.


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Love top down patterns. Thanks!


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

I love knitting sweaters from the top down - very little finishing and the sleeves always match.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Deb-I have this pattern. It knits up cute, easy, and fast! Thanks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Love it Deb...there is also an adult version PDF.

Thanks.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

theres some nice free patterns, thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

When I went in to see the adult size one all I found was a shrug. Anyone else have this problem or did I just miss the link to the adult size one?


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Love this pattern. Have made three adult sized cardis out of this, each one a little different - longer sleeves with longer flared length, cap sleeves with longer length, cap sleeves with ribbing below the bust and longer length. Each one was fun and easy to knit.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, I can see dressing that up in many ways. Thanks for posting and your new avatar picture is adorable :-D


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kathleen-Go back to the website with the childs sweater. There are two pictures of the sweter. Next to the striped version is the link for the adult version. Clik on it and it takes you to the adult version called Shrug This.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you. Will give it a try. So it is a shrug and not a sweater to make?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kathleenangel-It's kind of a cropped cardi. Very simple design but very cute. You have quite a few options with it. Different sleeve lengths, make the sweater longer, knit a little collar for it, etc. This would be a nice little cardigan over a sleeveless summer dress or top.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I really did like the look of it and need something for a little coverup and to hide the arms which are a bit bigger than most, family trait LOL. Want to make something for me to wear and this look nice and simple.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Kathleenangel-I bet this would fit the bill well for what you want. Good knitting!!


----------

